# Porter Cable 7812



## Yallery (Sep 18, 2017)

Hi All-

Has the Porter Cable 7812 vac been discontinued? I think mine is finally fried after almost 20yrs, and I can't find one anywhere online....I can only find parts.

Any ideas?

Yallery


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes. The PC vac was discontinued when they were bought out by Dewalt several years ago. Now that Dewalt has two different drywall sanders out, I'm confident they will get rid of the PC 7800 sander as well.


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Yallery said:


> Hi All-
> 
> Has the Porter Cable 7812 vac been discontinued? I think mine is finally fried after almost 20yrs, and I can't find one anywhere online....I can only find parts.
> 
> ...


Its now been replaced with dewalt, boys at the supply house said.


----------

